# Is this right?



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

I have an AMD Phenom II x4 processor Black edition, stock at 3.4ghz.

I turned up the multiplyer to x5.0 and the core speed towards the bottom of the image increased from 800mhz to 1000mhz

is this right?

I'll check back after an episode of House.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what is your goal

the core speed should be 3400MHz and there are little or no reasons why you should underclock your cpu so much


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If AMD cool n quiet is enable then the CPU will be throttled.

When more demand/stress is on the CPU the core speed will increase.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

I disabled Cool n Quiet

What should the Core speed say? Its at around 43*C up from around 35 so i assume i had overclocked it...

i was trying to get 4ghz from 3.4


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

you underclocked it

you should lower the FSB to 180 or so, lower the ram to the lowest latency timings and raise the multiplier to x20 - x25 

you should do it step by step so you don't shock the cpu, check out some guides on this cpu and how people overclocked it


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

I realise now. If i put everything back to auto then disable cool and quiet, my CPU stays at 3.4ghz

DOH!!! I'm so silly...

I don't understand how it was still pretty high temperatures underclocked?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Stock speed should be 200x17 to make 3.4, as fsb times multiplier gives the cpu frequency. Try upping the multiplier to 20, if you have a black edition cpu. If not, you'll have to try increasing the bus speed. Once you make changes, stress test the cpu, making sure that the temperatures don't get too high.


----------

